
Using Tech to Speed Recovery from Hurricane Irma - seanharper
https://medium.com/kin-insurance/move-fast-and-fix-things-building-the-best-hurricane-response-process-in-12-hours-8e60cc154675
======
jrheidkamp
Super Cool use of technology to help people out!

------
itsabhinaya
great usage of drones!

